# Sorteggi CL ed EL. 18 marzo 2016 ore 12 e 13. Streaming UEFA.



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2016)

*Quarti di finale di Champions:

Wolfsburg-Real Madrid 

Bayern-Monaco-Benfica

Barcellona-Atletico Madrid

Psg-Manchester City*




---- 


Domani ci saranno i sorteggi di Cl ed Europa League per i quarti di finale. Le squadre rimaste in Cl sono queste:
Barcellona, Bayern Monaco, Manchester City, Wolfsburg, Benfica, Real Madrid, Atletico Madrid e Paris Saint-Germain.

Mentre per quanto riguarda El, bisognerà aspettare questa sera per vedere le qualificate.

Dove vedere il sorteggio?

Sarà possibile seguire su Premium per quanto riguarda CL, ed Sky per quanto riguarda El. Ma potege seguirle anche in streaming su sito della UEFA.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2016)

Up

Inutile dire che Barca, real e Bayern sono già semifinaliste..

Penso che sarà il PSG l'altra semifinalista. 

Ricordo anche che in finale ci arriva sempre una sorpresa. Come praticamente ogni anno.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Marzo 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Up
> 
> Inutile dire che Barca, real e Bayern sono già semifinaliste..
> 
> ...



Dipenderà molto dai sorteggi ,potrebbe esserci già al prossimo turno un barça- Bayern o un psg- real certo che se queste 4 non dovessero incontrarsi tra loro molto probabilmente saranno le semifinaliste,ma un occhio all'atletico lo darei comunque soprattutto dovesse incontrare il real.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Marzo 2016)

Juve - Wolfsburg sicuro, le altre poi vediamo...


----------



## Aragorn (17 Marzo 2016)

Dato che questi sorteggi sono spesso il festival della fantasia e della novità, direi:

Barcellona - PSG
Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid
Bayern Monaco - Manchester City
Wolfsburg - Benfica

poi per ragioni di audience probabilmente eviteranno l'ultimo sorteggio, ma scommetto che almeno uno degli altri tre ci sarà di sicuro.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2016)

up


----------



## Tic (18 Marzo 2016)

Real - Benfica
Barcellona - Psg
Atletico - Wolfsburg
Bayern- City

Scontate poi le semifinali Barca - Bayern e Real-Atletico


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Marzo 2016)

Vediamo se quest'anno riescono a fare la finale Barca-Real.


----------



## Aragorn (18 Marzo 2016)

Tra i tanti giocatori che hanno fatto la storia di Milan e Inter vanno a scegliere Zambrotta, il cui periodo di massimo splendore è legato al trascorso juventino ? bah ...


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2016)

Wolsburg real madrid ahahahhahahahaa


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Marzo 2016)

*Wolfsburg-Real Madrid*


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Marzo 2016)

*Primo quarto Wolfsbur-Real Madrod*


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Marzo 2016)

*Bayern-Benfica*


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Marzo 2016)

*Bayern Monaco-Benfica*


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2016)

Bayern Benfica

Real e Bayern alle semifinali che sorpresa


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Marzo 2016)

*Barcellona-Atletico Madrid*


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Marzo 2016)

*Barcellona-Atletico Madrid

Manchester City-PSG*


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Marzo 2016)

*Psg-Manchester City*


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Marzo 2016)

*Quarti di finale:


Wolfsburg-Real Madrid 

Bayern-Monaco-Benfica

Barcellona-Atletico Madrid

Psg-Manchester City*


----------



## Butcher (18 Marzo 2016)

Che farsa i sorteggi.


----------



## Snake (18 Marzo 2016)

e la squadra più scarsa ancora una volta la becca il Real


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Quarti di finale:
> 
> 
> Wolfsburg-Real Madrid
> ...



Praticamente se la juve avesse fatto il miracolo si sarebbero trovati il benfica.

Comunque semifinaliste: PSG, barca, Real e Bayern..

#Iostoconzlatan


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Marzo 2016)

Si conoscono gia gli eventuali accoppiamenti per le semifinali o si fara' poi un nuovo sorteggio?


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Si conoscono gia gli eventuali accoppiamenti per le semifinali o si fara' poi un nuovo sorteggio?



Sorteggio


----------



## Aragorn (18 Marzo 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Praticamente se la juve avesse fatto il miracolo si sarebbero trovati il benfica.



In teoria non è una cosa così matematica 

affascinante comunque la sfida tra i paperoni di Parigi e quelli di Manchester


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> e la squadra più scarsa ancora una volta la becca il Real



Rosica. Speriamo che CR7 te ne fa 5.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Marzo 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sorteggio



Ok grazie. 
Chissa' com'e' Barcellona, Bayern e Real Madrid si beccano sempre alle semifinali e mai prima...


----------



## smallball (18 Marzo 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sorteggio



ci guadagna l'UEFA sui diritti tv


----------



## Snake (18 Marzo 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Rosica. Speriamo che CR7 te ne fa 5.



poi ci credo che fa 20 gol con ste squadre di scappati di casa che becca ogni anno


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2016)

E' assurdo che Bayern, Real e Barca non si scontrano MAI prima delle Semifinali...ti credo che poi esce fuori che:
Barcellona 7 semifinali in 8 anni (che quest'anno saranno 8 in 9 anni).
Real Madrid 5 semifinali in 5 anni (che quest'anno saranno 6 in 6 anni).
Bayern Monaco 5 semifinali in 6 anni (che quest'anno saranno 6 in 7 anni).

Cmq interessantissima la sfida PSG-City. Daje Ibra!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Marzo 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Barcellona-Atletico Madrid*



daje atletico mio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> poi ci credo che fa 20 gol con ste squadre di scappati di casa che becca ogni anno



Sisì continua a rosicare http://www.milanworld.net/neymar-vs-cristiano-ronaldo-vt35190-6.html

Sai che bello se il Barcellona esce contro l'Atletico come successe nel 2013-2014???


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> daje atletico mio





Snake ha scritto:


> e la squadra più scarsa ancora una volta la becca il Real



mamma mia come godo se esci con l'atletico


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Marzo 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Sisì continua a rosicare http://www.milanworld.net/neymar-vs-cristiano-ronaldo-vt35190-6.html
> 
> Sai che bello se il Barcellona esce contro l'Atletico come successe nel 2013-2014???



voglio la finale real psg, io tifo real ma ho detto che quest'anno vince ibra


----------



## juventino (18 Marzo 2016)

Semifinaliste già decise, sinceramente non credo che il City possa farcela col PSG. L'Atletico ha poche possibilità col Barça, quest'anno in due scontri diretti le han sempre prese dai catalani.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Marzo 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Semifinaliste già decise, sinceramente non credo che il City possa farcela col PSG. L'Atletico ha poche possibilità col Barça, quest'anno in due scontri diretti le han sempre prese dai catalani.



magari è la volta buona


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> voglio la finale real psg, io tifo real ma ho detto che quest'anno vince ibra



Io mai! Mi dispiacerebbe veder perdere in finale uno tra Ronaldo e Ibra!


----------



## juventino (18 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> magari è la volta buona



Ho visto entrambe le partite e francamente mi sento abbastanza sicuro. Il Cholo può prepararla bene quanto vuole, ma serve sempre un miracolo col Barça (sta messo un po' come lo eravamo noi l'anno scorso in finale, per intenderci). Alle semifinali bisognerà poi capire chi pescherà il Real e chi pescherà il Barça perché tanto in semifinale queste due non le faranno mai scontrare.


----------



## Snake (18 Marzo 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Sisì continua a rosicare http://www.milanworld.net/neymar-vs-cristiano-ronaldo-vt35190-6.html
> 
> Sai che bello se il Barcellona esce contro l'Atletico come successe nel 2013-2014???



posta anche le squadre affrontate nell'era Perez dal Real tra ottavi e quarti che ci facciamo quattro risate.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Semifinaliste già decise, sinceramente non credo che il City possa farcela col PSG. L'Atletico ha poche possibilità col Barça, quest'anno in due scontri diretti le han sempre prese dai catalani.



Cmq si, pilotate proprio. L'Atletico, ovvero la più rognosa, giustamente l'hanno data alla più forte (Barcellona). Due squadrette per Real e Bayern e poi la sfida tra sceicchi. Passano 4 squadre che fanno comodo e tutti felici.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> posta anche le squadre affrontate nell'era Perez dal Real tra ottavi e quarti che ci facciamo quattro risate.



Non mi va. E cmq nè che scherza anche il Barcellona tra Shaktar beccati 2-3 volte e la solita Arsenal...


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> posta anche le squadre affrontate nell'era Perez dal Real tra ottavi e quarti che ci facciamo quattro risate.



l'anno scorso ai quarti l'atletico bello mio, come il tuo barca del cavolo


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Marzo 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non mi va. E cmq nè che scherza anche il Barcellona tra Shaktar beccati 2-3 volte e la solita Arsenal...



il barcellona è molto peggio, al massimo di forte becca l'arsenal o il city che si piegano a 90


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ho visto entrambe le partite e francamente mi sento abbastanza sicuro. Il Cholo può prepararla bene quanto vuole, ma serve sempre un miracolo col Barça (sta messo un po' come lo eravamo noi l'anno scorso in finale, per intenderci). Alle semifinali bisognerà poi capire chi pescherà il Real e chi pescherà il Barça perché tanto in semifinale queste due non le faranno mai scontrare.



PSG-Barca ha rotto, la fanno ogni anno. Non credo la rifaranno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Marzo 2016)

Bayern Monaco e Real Madrid partite a senso unico. Barcellona-Atletico Madrid il quarto più bello ma passerà il Barsà. Interessante anche City-PSG ma anche qui passeranno i francesi.
L'unica chance per il PSG di raggiungere la finale è che in semifinale becchino il Real Madrid.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Marzo 2016)

Sorteggio fortunato per le due spagnole as usual anche se l'incapacità di Zidane può essere sfruttata da un bel Wolfsburg. Atletico che non ha speranze contro questo Barca, anche se penso che quest'anno qualsiasi sorteggio per il Barca sia facile.
Bayern in semifinale al 99%, PSG in semifinale a meno di un clamoroso tonfo in terra inglese, ma dubito


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Marzo 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> PSG-Barca ha rotto, la fanno ogni anno. Non credo la rifaranno.



comunque tre anni fa (2012-13) man united agli ottavi, (2013-14) borussia dortmund ai quarti, l'anno scorso l'atletico ai quarti..sono queste le squadrette??


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bayern Monaco e Real Madrid partite a senso unico. Barcellona-Atletico Madrid il quarto più bello ma passerà il Barsà. Interessante anche City-PSG ma anche qui passeranno i francesi.
> L'unica chance per il PSG di raggiungere la finale è che in semifinale becchino il Real Madrid.



il psg vince con tutti quest'anno, ricordatelo


----------



## juventino (18 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> posta anche le squadre affrontate nell'era Perez dal Real tra ottavi e quarti che ci facciamo quattro risate.



2010-11: Lione agli ottavi, Tottenham ai quarti, Barça in semi (ultimo anno in cui non si sorteggiava la semifinale mi pare)
2011-12: CSKA agli ottavi, APOEL ai quarti, Bayern in semi
2012-13: Manchester United agli ottavi (ma arrivarono secondi nel girone, prendere una squadra scarsa era oggettivamente qusi impossibile), Galatasaray ai quarti, Borussia Dortmund in semi
2013-14: Schalke 04 agli ottavi, Borussia Dortmund ai quarti, Bayern in semi
2014-15: Schalke 04 agli ottavi, Atletico ai quarti, Juve in semi

Noooo, ma il Real non becca mai turni facili!


----------



## juventino (18 Marzo 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> PSG-Barca ha rotto, la fanno ogni anno. Non credo la rifaranno.



Si, probabile che quest'anno gliela evitino ai parigini, ergo PSG-Real e Barça-Bayern.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Marzo 2016)

In EL il borussia strafavoritissimo, le vince tutte in scioltezza, fosse in CL lotterebbe anche li per vincere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il psg vince con tutti quest'anno, ricordatelo


Anche io ho una strana sensazione sul PSG, però le sfide con Bayern e Barça sarebbero davvero toste per i francesi; al contrario sono convinto che se dovessero beccare il Real Madrid passerebbero quasi certamente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anche io ho una strana sensazione sul PSG, però le sfide con Bayern e Barça sarebbero davvero toste per i francesi; al contrario sono convinto che se dovessero beccare il Real Madrid passerebbero quasi certamente.



anche io ma tranquillo che se la giocano, li ho visti troppo bene e quel di maria trequartista che gioca tra le linee è mostruoso, poi hanno una panchina incredibile


----------



## Torros (18 Marzo 2016)

si parlerà ancora dei record inutili di buffone 7 contro squadre mediocri per poi far ridere quando conta veramente. Giusto cosi per far eccitare i suoi fan boy.. che fenomeno... 

chiaramente i sorteggi sono truccati, Real Madrid squadra di sopravvalutati che da un decennio becca sempre squadre ridicole ai quarti, per poi fare costantemente figure barbine in semifinale che scommetto sarà contro una tra City o Psg.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> si parlerà ancora dei record inutili di buffone 7 contro squadre mediocri per poi far ridere quando conta veramente. Giusto cosi per far eccitare i suoi fan boy.. che fenomeno...
> 
> chiaramente i sorteggi sono truccati, Real Madrid squadra di sopravvalutati che da un decennio becca sempre squadre ridicole ai quarti, per poi fare costantemente figure barbine in semifinale che scommetto sarà contro una tra City o Psg.



si ridicole ai quarti?? gli ultimi due anni prende atletico e borussia entrambi finalisti dell'edizione prima, ma dai..


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2016)

*Dortmund - Liverpool quarti di finale Europa League*


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Marzo 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Dortmund - Liverpool quarti di finale Europa League*



facile facile per il dortmund


----------



## Snake (18 Marzo 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> 2010-11: *Lione* agli ottavi, *Tottenham* ai quarti, Barça in semi (ultimo anno in cui non si sorteggiava la semifinale mi pare)
> 2011-12: *CSKA* agli ottavi, *APOEL* ai quarti, Bayern in semi
> 2012-13: Manchester United agli ottavi (ma arrivarono secondi nel girone, prendere una squadra scarsa era oggettivamente qusi impossibile), *Galatasaray* ai quarti, Borussia Dortmund in semi
> 2013-14: *Schalke* 04 agli ottavi, *Borussia Dortmund* ai quarti, Bayern in semi
> ...



e quest'anno il fotttutissimo Wolsfburg ottavo in classifica in Bundesliga  certa gente è senza vergogna


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> e quest'anno il fotttutissimo Wolsfburg ottavo in classifica in Bundesliga  certa gente è senza vergogna



sei tu senza vergogna, il barca ne ha presi di peggio, tu hai detto che ha preso solo squadrette eallora perchè gli ultimi due anni ai quarti ha beccato due finaliste??


----------



## Aragorn (18 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sei tu senza vergogna, il barca ne ha presi di peggio, tu hai detto che ha preso solo squadrette eallora perchè gli ultimi due anni ai quarti ha beccato due finaliste??



Questo è il confronto tra Real e Barca

*2009-10 *
Ottavi: Lione
*2010-11* 
Ottavi: Lione 
Quarti: Tottenham 
*2011-12* 
Ottavi: CSKA Mosca
Quarti: Apoel
*2012-13*
Ottavi: Manchester United 
Quarti: Galatasaray
*2013-14*
Ottavi: Schalke 04
Quarti: Borussia Dortmund
*2014-15*
Ottavi: Schalke 04
Quarti: Atletico Madrid
*2015-16*
Ottavi: Roma 
Quarti: Wolfsburg

*2009-10* 
Ottavi: Stoccarda 
Quarti: Arsenal
*2010-11* 
Ottavi: Arsenal 
Quarti: Shakhtar Donetsk 
*2011-12* 
Ottavi: Bayer Leverkusen 
Quarti: Milan
*2012-13*
Ottavi: Milan 
Quarti: PSG 
*2013-14*
Ottavi: Manchester City
Quarti: Atletico Madrid
*2014-15*
Ottavi: Manchester City 
Quarti: PSG
*2015-16*
Ottavi: Arsenal 
Quarti: Atletico Madrid


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Marzo 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Questo è il confronto tra Real e Barca
> 
> *2009-10 *
> Ottavi: Lione
> ...



gli ultimi due anni il barca prende sempre psg e city, potremmo considerare squadrette anche loro in CL negli anni prima sono alla pari, stoccarda arsenal (che valeva il tottenham) shaktar bayer leverkusen..la cosa clamorosa è beccare l'apoel ai quarti ma il resto è normalissimo


----------



## Snake (18 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> gli ultimi due anni il barca prende sempre psg e city, potremmo considerare squadrette anche loro in CL negli anni prima sono alla pari, stoccarda arsenal (che valeva il tottenham) shaktar bayer leverkusen..la cosa clamorosa è beccare l'apoel ai quarti ma il resto è normalissimo



ahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahah, PSG e City squadrette, ahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahah. Arsenal che valeva il totocoso ahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> ahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahah, PSG e City squadrette, ahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahah. Arsenal che valeva il totocoso ahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahaha



allora lo valeva eccome, anzi forse era anche più forte dell'arsenal, il city è uscito quasi sempre ai gironi e psg non andava mai oltre gli ottavi, che squadre sono??ma dai, non ammetti la realtà


----------



## Serginho (18 Marzo 2016)

Il Siviglia è diventata una realtà in Europa League, pare tipo il Parma degli anni 90


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Marzo 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Il Siviglia è diventata una realtà in Europa League, pare tipo il Parma degli anni 90



purtroppo il campionato spagnolo è il migliore al mondo, le squadre sono tutte forti, ne hanno almeno 8-10 di buon livello, altro che premier o bundes, la premier è spettacolare ma molto sopravvalutata e la bundes è cresciuta molto ma tranne bayern borussia il resto non è un granchè, è un po come la serie A


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2016)

Se Zidane esce con il Wolfsburg sono grosse risate.


----------



## Snake (18 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> allora lo valeva eccome, anzi forse era anche più forte dell'arsenal, il city è uscito quasi sempre ai gironi e psg non andava mai oltre gli ottavi, che squadre sono??ma dai, non ammetti la realtà



totocoso più forte di una squadra che gli arrivava davanti in premier, più forte di quell'Arsenal che fu l'unica a battere il Barca poi campione d'europa nella fase ad eliminazione diretta, ma quando lo posi il fiasco?

PSG e City come ci sono arrivati a ottavi e quarti senza passare il girone?


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2016)

Si cerca spudoratamente di far vincere il Real... sarebbe il tripudio di Zidane

da notare che a parte la difficoltà dell'avversario (ridicolo Wolfsburg) il Real è l'unica delle superquattro (Barsa,Bayern,PSG) ad avere il ritorno in casa nei quarti


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> totocoso più forte di una squadra che gli arrivava davanti in premier, più forte di quell'Arsenal che fu l'unica a battere il Barca poi campione d'europa nella fase ad eliminazione diretta, ma quando lo posi il fiasco?
> 
> PSG e City come ci sono arrivati a ottavi e quarti senza passare il girone?



vabbe mi arrendo, il city e il psg fortissimi, e il tottenham scarso scarso scarso, aveva solo un certo bale ma vabbe


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2016)

Sorteggiato in extremis anche il quarto di finale della @juventusfc
ecco chi hanno pescato #UCLDraw


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Marzo 2016)

Gara rognosa per il Barça che però passerà, idem per il Real che non deve sottovalutare i tedeschi ma resta nettamente favorito, facile per il Bayern e El Ca$hico equilibrato. Comunque non capisco per chi si lamenta che i sorteggi sono truccati, si sa da una vita, vedo che avete aperto gli occhi presto


----------



## Snake (18 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vabbe mi arrendo, il city e il psg fortissimi, e il tottenham scarso scarso scarso, aveva solo un certo bale ma vabbe



sì, e poi aveva altri 10 cessi  arrenditi che ti conviene, sei l'unico sul globo che ha il coraggio di dire che è meglio beccare PSG, City e Arsenal che il totocoso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> comunque tre anni fa (2012-13) man united agli ottavi, (2013-14) borussia dortmund ai quarti, l'anno scorso l'atletico ai quarti..sono queste le squadrette??



Ma infatti lasciali parlare...


----------



## Snake (18 Marzo 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma infatti lasciali parlare...



un altro col salame sugli occhi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> un altro col salame sugli occhi



Ma io sono felice che il Real e CR7 prendono squadrette mentre il Barca se la vede ogni anno con City, PSG e Atletico


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Marzo 2016)

Qualcuno mi spieghi perchè il Real becca SEMPRE la più facile .. ma da 10 anni !!!!


----------



## juventino (18 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> e quest'anno il fotttutissimo Wolsfburg ottavo in classifica in Bundesliga  certa gente è senza vergogna



Agli ottavi ci può pure stare di prendere una squadra scarsa se arrivi primo al girone, ma cavolo, questi ai quarti hanno praticamente preso solo squadrette (epico il 2011-12 dove hanno pescato l'APOEL, probabilmente la squadra più debole mai approdata ai quarti di Champions).


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Dortmund - Liverpool quarti di finale Europa League*



---) http://www.milanworld.net/liverpool...2015-ore-21-00-tv-sky-vt35221.html#post915231


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Marzo 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Agli ottavi ci può pure stare di prendere una squadra scarsa se arrivi primo al girone, ma cavolo, questi ai quarti hanno praticamente preso solo squadrette (epico il 2011-12 dove hanno pescato l'APOEL, probabilmente la squadra più debole mai approdata ai quarti di Champions).



borussia e atletico finaliste l'anno prima sono squadrette..ok


----------



## Snake (18 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> borussia e atletico finaliste l'anno prima sono squadrette..ok



Borussia con mezza squadra fuori, ok


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Marzo 2016)

Secondo me il real va fuori. Li ho visti malissimo con la Roma.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Marzo 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Quarti di finale di Champions:
> 
> Wolfsburg-Real Madrid
> 
> ...



Ha parlato Beckenbauer e puntualmente le direttive sono state rispettate: Big contro squadrette...

Ovviamente così si autoelimineranno anche una tra PSG e City che potevano dare qualche noia...ovviamente si vogliono due semifinali top..
Io dal canto mio spero nell'Atletico...anche se per la coppa tifo PSG (che non vincerà mai)


----------

